
Texas Private High Speed Rail Between Houston and Dallas - elamje
https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Houston-Dallas-Texas-bullet-train-construction-13427831.php
======
elamje
I think an important thought is why now, vs. waiting 20+ years when the need
of the train could be voiced by more locals.

It could be useful for more high speed rail network to be built now while land
prices are lower, vs. waiting until the users actually NEED the rail because
the highways are too congested. This is similar to the situation in California
where land is expensive, people genuinely need better transportation, and the
project has gone way over budget.

Is there a downside to building rail before people realize they even need
it/would benefit from it?

------
elamje
Texans have been very dependent on cars, and I am happy to see this project
happening. It services Houston to Dallas in 90 minutes, which is much faster
than 3.5+ hours driving, or 2.5 hours(waiting + flying) by plane. Texans like
myself will not have to fund the project which is very nice, and will benefit
greatly from it.

